
Show HN: Firefast – Firebase SDK for Google Apps Script V8 Runtime - QueensGambit
https://formfacade.com/firefast/index.html
======
QueensGambit
Hi HN,

Firebase Realtime Database is a cloud-hosted NoSQL database that can be
accessed from your Web, iOS, Android app using Google's Firebase SDK. But,
Google doesn't provide an SDK for Apps Script. So, I wrote this library. You
can use it to read and write data in Firebase using apps script using the
latest ES6 features (promise/async/await).

Looking forward to your feedback.

